# weight loss - lets hold each other accountable! (Lets face ot OH doesn't get it)



## Angel_blues

So I know if I have someone checking in on me I do better. I only have 20lbs to loose to be where I want to be but I have seen many how are trying to loose weight so my suggestion: let's join a fitness community together. I am part of 'myfitnesspal' user name is vbrochu I am also part or 'Garmin connect' (I have a Garmin vivosmart smart watch) user name is Angel_blues. 

We can share recipes and what works for us!


----------



## Otterpup

I'll join you! I'm on myfittnesspal as well. I'll look you up! :)

I'm in about the same place. 15-20 to lose, but really I'd just love to get more fit. I could use incentive to fit working out and being active into my busy work schedule.


----------



## cupcake.

I don' have myfitnesspal, but can I join too? :)
ideally i'd like to lose ~20lbs, but that would be a push as I'm not even technically overweight, so 10-15lbs is what I'll shoot for.
Just like otterpup i want to be fitter and more toned and get into a habit of clean eating. More for the purpose of being healthy and feeling good, but weight loss will be greatly appreciated :D


----------



## Angel_blues

Me too, luckily I have an active job so I just need to stop over eating and drink more water!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm in! Getting back to MyFitnessPal and using my Fitbit Flex, since I'm pretty sure I've put a few pounds back on these past months. :dohh: Today was my first day calorie counting in a month, and I'm under goal at least. 10-15 lbs is what I'm trying to finish shedding. Good luck, ladies! :happydance:

MyFitnessPal link - feel free to add!


----------



## Angel_blues

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I'm in! Getting back to MyFitnessPal and using my Fitbit Flex, since I'm pretty sure I've put a few pounds back on these past months. :dohh: Today was my first day calorie counting in a month, and I'm under goal at least. 10-15 lbs is what I'm trying to finish shedding. Good luck, ladies! :happydance:
> 
> MyFitnessPal link - feel free to add!

How do you like the fitbit flex?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Angel_blues said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> I'm in! Getting back to MyFitnessPal and using my Fitbit Flex, since I'm pretty sure I've put a few pounds back on these past months. :dohh: Today was my first day calorie counting in a month, and I'm under goal at least. 10-15 lbs is what I'm trying to finish shedding. Good luck, ladies! :happydance:
> 
> MyFitnessPal link - feel free to add!
> 
> How do you like the fitbit flex?Click to expand...

I love it! It's the wrist kind, so I just strap it on and forget about it, and it tracks my activity burn throughout the day. You can set up goals on the dashboard as well, like steps per day. It even tracks your sleep. I've found it to be very helpful, and it syncs with MFP so you don't have to add a lot of basic exercises like walking/running/etc to get your exercise calories. :)


----------



## tverb84

I use this app on my phone called noom. I've been using it for over three years now and I really like it. Oh and I've started drinking protein shakes. I started on Monday and I already feel a bit better.


----------



## BreeVDC

I also have about 20 lbs to loose. I am going to start Jillian Michaels Body Revolution tomorrow. I use BodyMedia Armband to track burned calories.


----------



## Angel_blues

I'm really happy with my vivosmart (Garmin) It also comes with an app that tracks everything. Burned calories, steps, sleep. It also shows my text messages & who's calling if I'm away from my phone. It logs my exercises as well. I can sync it to a heart rate monitor if I get one. I was thinking of getting the fitbit charge hr when it comes out because it has an integrated heart rate monitor...


----------



## Angel_blues

I know I over eat so I've started measuring what I put on my plate as well as pre plan meals... I heard that 90% of people eat when they are actually thirsty so when ever I feel peckish between meals I drink a large glass of water instead of snaking. To my surprise it has worked SO well! I'm not nearly as hungry anymore. I also drink a large glass of water or two before meals and eat much slower wich has helped a lot too!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Jillian Michaels is my girl! She makes me curse while thanking her at the same time. :haha:

The Charge looks really nice, but I can't justify splurging on it when I already have a tracker that works and does what I need. One day, though... Water has helped me a lot too; back when I was losing weight before I'd usually get 15 glasses a day and was rarely hungry. (downside: getting to know the bathroom really well) I have a food scale, but honestly it just collects dust on my counter. DD has taken to wanting to eat what I eat, so I use her as my portion control now. :haha:


----------



## Angel_blues

My work is super active and I don't have access to daunting vending machines so its not so bad. At home my wonderful OH eats a ton of junk food and stay thin... So water is my best friend lol


----------



## loeylo

I'm also looking to lose around 20lb. I weigh 10st5 just now and my bmi is 25.6 so I am slightly overweight - I only need to lose 3lb to come back into the "healthy" weight category, but I'm aiming for a bmi of 22.5 which would have me weighing in at 9st. I was 8st3 when I met my oh so I have put on just over 2st in 4 years! 

I am hoping to lose about 2lb per week on average, although I know that slows down as you get nearer your goal weight, so I am giving used until the end of March to do so. I am giving up wine until my birthday at the end of March (switching to slimline g&ts!) as I have a glass after work maybe two nights a week plus more at the weekends. All empty calories!


----------



## BreeVDC

I like to follow a meal plan. I have a subscription to a diet website, and they give me a meal plan every week (about 1700 calories). I use a food scale every day.


----------



## cupcake.

I also track my calories. I'm a bit of a control freak so if I'm doing something, I want to do it right lol I weigh my food and count the calories and sometimes it's crazy when you find out something you thought was pretty healthy/low calorie can actually be really high!

I also really want a fitness watch to track all my burned calories. I was thinking about buying the new fitbit charge, but since it doesn't check heartrate i'll wait until the fitbit ChargeHR is released. It is a splurge, but like I said if I do something I want to do it right and I feel without tracking the heartrate the burned calories aren't as precisely calculated and not reliable enough for me.


----------



## Angel_blues

loeylo said:


> I'm also looking to lose around 20lb. I weigh 10st5 just now and my bmi is 25.6 so I am slightly overweight - I only need to lose 3lb to come back into the "healthy" weight category, but I'm aiming for a bmi of 22.5 which would have me weighing in at 9st. I was 8st3 when I met my oh so I have put on just over 2st in 4 years!
> 
> I am hoping to lose about 2lb per week on average, although I know that slows down as you get nearer your goal weight, so I am giving used until the end of March to do so. I am giving up wine until my birthday at the end of March (switching to slimline g&ts!) as I have a glass after work maybe two nights a week plus more at the weekends. All empty calories!

My personal trainer told me to forget about looking at bmi scales because it's not accurate. I am considered obese according to those calculations and I am not even close. I doesn't take into account your actual muscle mass. I have a lot of muscle in my upper body just my tummy and thighs need work.


----------



## Angel_blues

3 lbs since Monday! I'm doing it I'm really doing it!!!


----------



## Afairchild5

I really need to join this!! Trying to lose about 20 lbs as well! Cutting out sodas for now and trying to drink more water....trying to start out slow because if I try to do everything at once I just end up quitting :/


----------



## Angel_blues

Afairchild5 said:


> I really need to join this!! Trying to lose about 20 lbs as well! Cutting out sodas for now and trying to drink more water....trying to start out slow because if I try to do everything at once I just end up quitting :/

That's the only successful way to do it! Honestly every single time you feel you are hungry and it isn't time for a meal drink a large glass of water! It helped me SO much cut down on hunger


----------



## cupcake.

Just got off from my elliptical, I did 30mins intervals and when I started just after christmas I would've been dead after the 30 minutes, but today I almost found it too easy, which is why I kind of sprinted the last 3min interval :) Elliptical said 5km and 350calories burned but I'm not sure how accurate that is. But I am proud of myself, it's a small improvement and after only a week!

Great Job Angel_blues! 

Since after christmas I've been using the elliptical every day (except yesterday) and it has been surprisingly easy to motivate myself, but I've also been off work. Does anyone have any tips on being motivated to work out after a long day of working?


----------



## Angel_blues

cupcake. said:


> Just got off from my elliptical, I did 30mins intervals and when I started just after christmas I would've been dead after the 30 minutes, but today I almost found it too easy, which is why I kind of sprinted the last 3min interval :) Elliptical said 5km and 350calories burned but I'm not sure how accurate that is. But I am proud of myself, it's a small improvement and after only a week!
> 
> Great Job Angel_blues!
> 
> Since after christmas I've been using the elliptical every day (except yesterday) and it has been surprisingly easy to motivate myself, but I've also been off work. Does anyone have any tips on being motivated to work out after a long day of working?

Thanks very much! Well done to you too! I work out before work (5am I start work at 6:30) because I have 0 motivation to do it after. the first 2-3 weeks is difficult but you slowly feel more energized at work. Once you get into a routine it's easier..


----------



## tverb84

Am I the only one who goes to a gym? 

The one thing I've never did in losing weight is diet. I still eat cookies, doughnuts etc just once in a while and sometimes during the week. :blush: I do get cravings for fast food but don't eat it all the time. I used to eat Subway a lot but it bothered my stomach so I stopped eating it at the end of August. My stomach doesn't bother me as much now and have no interest in it much. 

I log my meals in the noom app I use and if you want to lose weight logging meals is a must. It helps you keep track of how many calories you eat and if you over eat.


----------



## Angel_blues

I go to a gym before work Mon-Friday


----------



## Springermommy

I was going back in the spring and summer like 5x per week. I had lost 15 pounds, but I've gained 13 back! Waaaaa! This fall, my full-time work and school schedules started up again and the lazy bug bit me. I started using the My Fitness Pal app on 1/1 to track my calories (again) and I'd like to get back to the gym today. I think the BMI scale tells me I'm on the very low end of overweight... ugh. I hate that I gained my weight back, but I know I can get back on track.


----------



## cupcake.

I have to get up really early for work (5am) and even though I am more of an early bird than a nightowl I really don't want to get up even earlier to work out so I do have to do it after work.. 
I have dance practice every wednesday for 2 hours, so that day I don't have to worry about. over the weekend I also have enough time so I'm planning to get on my elliptical at least once during my work week and everyday on the weekends.

I don't go to a gym, I just don't want to pay that much every month for a membership. I bought the elliptical last year and even though I had times where I didn't use it much, I definitely already got my money's worth out of it. 

I'm kind of excited for monday when I'll weigh in again, because I feel like I've been doing really good this week so I hope to see at least 2lbs gone :)


----------



## tverb84

Today I downloaded the myfitnesspal app and I really like it. My gym membership is pretty cheap. I pay $11.30 twice a month sometimes three and I get my money's worth by going.


----------



## Angel_blues

Yay tverb good to have you on board 

Lucky I pay about $26 bi-weekly for mine :-(


----------



## tverb84

I used to pay $22.60 but changed my membership in 2013. Now I go Sunday Tuesday and Thursday. My name is Tara so you don't have to call me tverb all the time.


----------



## Angel_blues

Lol ok sorry I'm Vicky


----------



## tverb84

It's ok. :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I have access to a free gym on post, but it's just easier to work out at home during nap/bedtime. And honestly, I enjoy it more!

I've stayed below 1400 calories for the past few days, so I feel back on track. :happydance: Now to tackle exercise next week.

Edit: Weighed myself yesterday for the first time in months, and I've gained 3 lbs. Not bad considering how much I've ate and drank lately! My ultimate goal is to maintain at +/- 5 lbs of current weight, so I succeeded.


----------



## cupcake.

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I have access to a free gym on post, but it's just easier to work out at home during nap/bedtime. And honestly, I enjoy it more!
> 
> I've stayed below 1400 calories for the past few days, so I feel back on track. :happydance: Now to tackle exercise next week.
> 
> Edit: Weighed myself yesterday for the first time in months, and I've gained 3 lbs. Not bad considering how much I've ate and drank lately! My ultimate goal is to maintain at +/- 5 lbs of current weight, so I succeeded.

Good for you for maintaining! Fluctuations can be huge especially for women so 3lbs really isn't a lot :) 

I had a night out with my best friends, went out for dinner and cocktails so I'm sure I totally blew my calorie goal yesterday. Was extra careful during the day though and I did exercise, so I'm hoping i didn't do much damage :) 
Starting today with a clean slate and a yummy chia pudding made from chocolate soy milk and tons of fruit :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you! :D

Fun days are important too, so unless you consumed a feast you probably won't see any real gain from your night. Especially if you exercised and ate less beforehand. Sounded like a fun night! Good job getting back on it today. :flower:


----------



## cupcake.

thanks :) And you're right fun days are important and there's nothing more worth the calories than a fun cocktail night with girlfriends :)


----------



## Angel_blues

Its good to have a cheat day, it actually boosts your metabolism and helps you loose weight. Don't be hard on yourself you deserved a night out!

I had a cheat day yesterday. During the week I was staying under 1200 calories, totally blew that!


----------



## tverb84

Does anyone know how to log walks in myfitnesspal? I did it with noom but can't figure out how with mfp.


----------



## Angel_blues

On the smart phone app press the '+' in the top right hand corner there will be a section for cardio


----------



## tverb84

I'll try that thanks.


----------



## Hermione394

Hi all :)

I still have a bit to lose (37 pounds at the least) but I've lost 102 pounds so far! (weigh in tomorrow morning...eek!)

I started at 324 pounds, I'm now at 222.

I'm also 5'10" so I'm pretty tall.

Hopefully you all don't mind me joining you guys :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hermione394 said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> I still have a bit to lose (37 pounds at the least) but I've lost 102 pounds so far! (weigh in tomorrow morning...eek!)
> 
> I started at 324 pounds, I'm now at 222.
> 
> I'm also 5'10" so I'm pretty tall.
> 
> Hopefully you all don't mind me joining you guys :flower:

Welcome, and congrats on your progress so far! :flower:


----------



## cupcake.

Hermione394 said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> I still have a bit to lose (37 pounds at the least) but I've lost 102 pounds so far! (weigh in tomorrow morning...eek!)
> 
> I started at 324 pounds, I'm now at 222.
> 
> I'm also 5'10" so I'm pretty tall.
> 
> Hopefully you all don't mind me joining you guys :flower:

Wow, congrats on your progress so far! :)


----------



## Hermione394

Thanks guys! It's been hard but I'm trying to keep pace.

I need to work on my calorie intake more. I was over my calories a couple times this week and I gained 2 pounds. I'm beating myself up so much right now...I don't want to head back down that road.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

You've done an amazing job so far, and proved you can lose it, so I wouldn't be too hard on yourself! :hugs: And the weight gain can be from any number of reasons, like a higher sodium intake/hormones/water weight/etc. Weigh yourself again in a few days and see if it was just a temporary gain. :)


----------



## Angel_blues

That's fantastic! You are doing an amazing job! Everyone is bound to hit some bumps that's why we have each other to virtually lean on. 

Remember drinking more water cuts hunger by a large amount! Instead of eating a snack drink a large glass of water. If you are still hungry after 10 minutes then snack.


----------



## Hermione394

OH told me the same thing, reminding me that my hormones have been wonky lately and it's probably that and/or water weight. I still panicked a little when I saw it though, and being extra careful today...


----------



## callmedan

im trying to eat a lot more healthily and drink loads of water up until my wedding/TTC! and continue into pregnancy obviously :)

im really struggling to pack in fruit and veg though, ive only managed 2 portions today 
does anyone have any tips about how to easily eat more fruit and veg? i dont mind the taste of most of it but its just a bit boring!
:flower:


----------



## Angel_blues

My favorite salad:

1 container of cherry (cocktail) size boccacini cheese cut in 2 or 4 (or favorite cheese)
2 Large bell pepper orange red or yellow in chunks
1 Medium container of cherry tomatoes cut in 2 or 4 
1 super small red onion thin slices 
1 cucumber in chunks
1cup of fresh fine chopped parsley (basil and cilantro work well too but adjust according to taste)
1/4 cup of salad dressing. I'm using Kraft pesto parmesan right now but I switch them so that I don't get sick of the flavor.

I eat this every day...


----------



## tverb84

Last week I started drinking protein shakes because I wasn't getting enough and now I feel much better. My brain doesn't feel as foggy and I drink it when I'm at the gym or as a snack in the afternoon. I usually get hungry between 3-5pm so that's when I have it. I still feel a bit tired but not as much.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Glad the protein shakes are working out for you! :) I have to get back into doing my protein coffee in the morning once I start exercising regularly again.


----------



## Otterpup

Smoothies are great for packing in fruit and veggies! Mine are usually somewhat low cal, but do watch out because it's easy to make a super calorific one by adding nut butters, etc.


----------



## Angel_blues

I have a dilemma. Thursday is pizza lunch at work but Fridays are my cheat day (normally) because that's OH night to cook (and by cook I mean order in) should I bring a lunch Thursday and prove I can resist this kind of thing or work out ridiculously hard in the morning and have a small light dinner so I stay on/under goal and still have a cheat day Friday...


----------



## callmedan

i think i would just bring my own lunch so i knew i had something that would be satisfying whilst knowing i could still have a treat on friday
you dont want to make yourself feel bad by having a bit of pizza on lunch when you could save it and really earn that end of week treat!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm voting the opposite, and say just work out/eat light the rest of the day. But I love me some pizza! :haha: Or pack a salad or something, and only have a slice.


----------



## BreeVDC

I would bring my lunch. If I would have some pizza on Thursday and a cheat day on Friday, then it would be hard for me to go back to my diet.


----------



## Angel_blues

I don't really diet, I eat smaller portions of the same food... I'm an over eater, I eat fast so by the time I realise I'm full I'm SUPER full... it's a though one but I think I'm going to skip Thursday pizza. I'll just want more if I have even one. Thanks ladies


----------



## tverb84

My period started eleven days before it was supposed to. I wasn't expecting it until next Friday but it started tonight. :shrug: I'm guessing having protein shakes might have something to do with it. I feel surprised that it would start this early.


----------



## Angel_blues

Have you changed anything else?


----------



## tverb84

Nope just the protein powder. My user name on mfp is taraverbridge if you want to add me.


----------



## tverb84

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I'm in! Getting back to MyFitnessPal and using my Fitbit Flex, since I'm pretty sure I've put a few pounds back on these past months. :dohh: Today was my first day calorie counting in a month, and I'm under goal at least. 10-15 lbs is what I'm trying to finish shedding. Good luck, ladies! :happydance:
> 
> MyFitnessPal link - feel free to add!

I sent you a request. :)

I miss going on my walks. It's been very cold all week. :coffee:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

tverb84 said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> I'm in! Getting back to MyFitnessPal and using my Fitbit Flex, since I'm pretty sure I've put a few pounds back on these past months. :dohh: Today was my first day calorie counting in a month, and I'm under goal at least. 10-15 lbs is what I'm trying to finish shedding. Good luck, ladies! :happydance:
> 
> MyFitnessPal link - feel free to add!
> 
> I sent you a request. :)
> 
> I miss going on my walks. It's been very cold all week. :coffee:Click to expand...

Added! :)

Same, I can't wait for spring to get here. It was in the single digits this morning. *shudder* I ran some laps around the house today as a test; I think I might start doing that if the weather doesn't improve to at least get something in! :haha:


----------



## tverb84

That's better than nothing. This morning I went to the gym and it was busy after 9. Right now it's cold, snowy and windy out. I don't think I'll be going for my walk tomorrow. Looks like I'll have to do exercises inside.


----------



## cupcake.

i got back to work after my christmas time off and my boss was like "have you lost weight over the holidays?"

that's a motivation booster :D


----------



## Angel_blues

cupcake. said:


> i got back to work after my christmas time off and my boss was like "have you lost weight over the holidays?"
> 
> that's a motivation booster :D

Oh yay that's awesome  I bet that made your day! I was told yesterday that I didn't need to diet, I looked perfectly fit just the way I am. made me feel good but I know loosing at least 5 more lbs (of fat, I don't mind gaining muscle weight) will make me feel so much better about myself


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

That's a great compliment, especially with all of the food that is usually consumed over the holidays! :)

Down 2.6 lbs since last Friday, so back in the 120s again. So very happy! :happydance: Next week I really need to get back to doing some kind of exercising. The temp is supposed to go back up, so maybe I won't spend all my time huddled to stay warm. :dohh:


----------



## Angel_blues

Yay! Everybody is succeeding I love it! Keep on it ladies!


----------



## tverb84

I do miss going to my walks but it's been cold all week. Hopefully Sunday I can go.


----------



## BabyJasper

*Hope it's not to late to join in! I just created an account on my fitness pal- Drea_J03. I've definitely packed on a few pounds over the holiday season that needs to go away.*


----------



## Angel_blues

All are welcome  I've added you


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully my arms won't be sore when I go to the gym tomorrow. If they are I'll just go on the elliptical. I don't want to hurt them anymore.


----------



## callmedan

i was doing so well with my fruit/veg/water additions! then friday night we got chinese takeaway then last night i just ate rubbish and drank pepsi all day, capping the night off with a dominos pizza! :dohh:

but i am back on it today! already drank nearly a pint of water and had a fruit salad with breakfast :flower:


----------



## Angel_blues

Sounds like my weekend! Chicken fingers and fries on Friday, Vietnamese noodle bowl yesterday and home made 3 cheese ravioli tonight. Yikes... Thankfully I've stayed inside my calorie goal! I'm not looking forward to jumping on the scale tomorrow...


----------



## tverb84

Tonight I had vegetable stew for supper and a doughnut for dessert. :blush: I don't have a doughnut all the time.

My arms are still a sore so at the gym I went on the elliptical. I bet by Tuesday they'll feel better.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekends are my bad time too... Chinese take-out for Saturday dinner/Sunday lunch here. :haha: It fit in my calories for the day though, so no regrets. Pizza sounds amaaaaaazing right now!


----------



## tverb84

I'm looking forward to the gym tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Angel_blues

Pizza does sound amazing... Maybe next cheat day lol


----------



## BreeVDC

I love pizza. We usually make margherita at home :)


----------



## callmedan

i had chicken, bacon, peppers & pepperoni on bbq sauce with stuff cheese crust, omg i neeeeeed another one! it was amazing!!!


----------



## loeylo

I have been doing really well - well, in terms of calories. I'm eating about 1200 per day and doing my 10,000 steps - I don't really have time for the gym as I am working a lot of hours but I am able to take the dog for a longer walk etc. had been doing well on the food front and then was pulled in by a Domino's leaflet today and we had pizza despite having bought things in for a lovely healthy stir fry! 
I only went over my calories by 150 so not too bad, and I was under yesterday by just over 100.


----------



## tverb84

Today at the gym I went on the bike for ten minutes then worked on my biceps and triceps then the elliptical for 15. :thumbup:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

tverb84 said:


> Today at the gym I went on the bike for ten minutes then worked on my biceps and triceps then the elliptical for 15. :thumbup:

Awesome job! Pass some of that motivation this way, please? :haha:


----------



## tverb84

I didn't go for my walk though way too cold. Right now it's -14 and the wind chill is -20. :cold:


----------



## Angel_blues

I was sick since Thursday and I'm worried about going on the scale... Wasn't caring about anything I ate and definitely wasn't logging properly... Hope I didn't back track too much...


----------



## tverb84

I don't weigh myself all the time at the gym but I did today and the scale was wrong.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

A good wrong or a bad wrong?

Hope you are feeling better, Angel_blues!


----------



## tverb84

It said I weighed around 134 but other times it said 129 or 130.


----------



## Angel_blues

Kitteh_Kat said:


> A good wrong or a bad wrong?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Angel_blues!

Oh god yea about 1000 times better... It was TERRIBLE! I HATE being stuffy...


----------



## Angel_blues

tverb84 said:


> It said I weighed around 134 but other times it said 129 or 130.

It's not abnormal for women to jump up and down by 5 lbs....


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I hate when the scale has such a huge difference! Hubby and I each have our own scale, and I always weigh more on his. :dohh:

Glad you're feeling better! Being sick sucks. :(

Signed the family up for a color 5k run in March, hoping it helps me focus on my weight loss goal more. I'm so incredibly broody right now, and people on Facebook are announcing or just had a baby. I need distractions! :haha:


----------



## loeylo

First weekly weigh-in today, I'm about 1lb off in a week. Pigged out all weekend so I'm happy with that, that was my goal in myfitnesspal anyway. Managed to eat 2700 calories on Saturday, ouch!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Grats on your loss! Cheat days are good too :)


----------



## tverb84

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I hate when the scale has such a huge difference! Hubby and I each have our own scale, and I always weigh more on his. :dohh:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better! Being sick sucks. :(
> 
> Signed the family up for a color 5k run in March, hoping it helps me focus on my weight loss goal more. I'm so incredibly broody right now, and people on Facebook are announcing or just had a baby. I need distractions! :haha:

Tonight I saw a friend is due is Sept and posted a picture of the positive hpt.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

tverb84 said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> I hate when the scale has such a huge difference! Hubby and I each have our own scale, and I always weigh more on his. :dohh:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better! Being sick sucks. :(
> 
> Signed the family up for a color 5k run in March, hoping it helps me focus on my weight loss goal more. I'm so incredibly broody right now, and people on Facebook are announcing or just had a baby. I need distractions! :haha:
> 
> Tonight I saw a friend is due is Sept and posted a picture of the positive hpt.Click to expand...

Soon it will be your turn! :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

I didn't go to the gym today considering how sore my body is. I will be going on Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## Springermommy

Since 1/22, I've been upholding my goal of working out twice per week! Week 1, I ran 2.5 mi then did 1.5 on elliptical. This week, I did a 30 minute HIIT at home workout then today I ran 2.5 mi again. May do the HIIT again tomorrow. I figure twice a week with my busy lifestyle is very attainable. :)
Hope to continue into my (hopefully) forthcoming pregnancy... With necessary alterations. :)


----------



## sherwood

...


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Welcome! :)

I've lost almost 40 lbs now and haven't set foot in a gym once, so it's definitely not a necessary thing! As long as you move you burn calories. Love my Fitbit!

Nope, I'm looking forward to being a tinier pregnant lady next go around. :haha: I want to continue to exercise in pregnancy to keep the weight down, and hopefully the stretch marks away!

I weighed in at 126.2 lbs on Friday, so I'm only 6 lbs to goal now. I'm determined to get there before summer!


----------



## LockandKey

for over a month now I have been eating very healthy and going to the gym 5 nights a week. No sodas or junk food here, tons of water, tons of green tea, fresh produce, and I try to have protein with every single meal. I do cardio on the elliptical for 40 mins on a steady resistance of 3, and every few minute intervals the resistance changes to 4.5, which mimics me jogging up a steep hill. 

So far I've lost 3 lbs, but I'm not just weighing myself, I am using a measuring tape to record my progress around my thighs, belly, and hips. Last week I lost nothing, but dropped an inch around my thighs and hips. There's a whole lot I have learned in the past month alone, and it wasn't an easy switch for me, I had a very awful diet before I started, and like OP, I only have 20lbs to lose. For me, it's not just about the weight loss though, it's about living a healthier lifestyle, becoming stronger than I ever have, and learning how to take care of my family better by eating better foods. 

If anyone is interested, I have a whole lot more here in my journal I've recently started. It has meal plans, weekly weigh ins, and how I made a successful switch after many failed attempts in the past https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/wtt-journals/2280571-getting-fit-while-wtt-3-a.html


----------



## xstitcher87

I am also trying to lose weight before TTC. I need to lose about 15kgs, which I think is about 30 pounds. I have about 18 months to do it in...so here goes!

Good luck to everyone! I am also on myfitnesspal as stitchbutterfly

Feel free to follow me :) and we can encourage each other!

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/YXJKp11.png
https://davf.daisypath.com/PMwOp11.png
https://davf.daisypath.com/NDrJp11.png


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I sent you a request on MFP! 30 lbs in a year and a half is definitely do-able; good luck! :flower:

No exciting news here - these last 10 lbs are kicking my rear. My body loves 128 a little too much. :rofl:


----------



## LockandKey

I've been working out for over a month and eating healthy for 2 months, so far I've lost nothing, but I think my stomach is shrinking. My clothes fit better anyway. I think the scale is my worst enemy right now.

Hoping to have a flat stomach and look good in a bikini by summer :flower:

The worst part about this time of year is how easy it is to get sick (especially if you have a child in school who brings germs home) I just recently got over a cold, and now I have the stomach flu. I'll have to stay out of the gym until I'm fully recovered, which is frustrating since I want to be in there kicking ass :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It's always frustrating when the scale doesn't say what you think it should! Maybe you've gained some muscle, and that's why the scale isn't dropping but the measurements are? :flower:

There are plenty of at-home workouts you can do if you feel up to at least a little exercise! Even just walking in place while watching a TV show will burn some calories, which leads to a smaller tummy!


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday I went on the eliptical for 40 mins. Boy was I sweaty after. :haha: It felt so good after though. :thumbup: Tomorrow I'm going to do the fit fix.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Seeing your activities on MFP always gives me a good kick in the rear to move! :haha:

Did the 30 Day Shred this afternoon - can barely move now. Hubby says this is a good thing. My cat tried to help, and every time I would do a push-up he'd run under my face so I'd end up with a mouthful of fur. Then I tried to do a chest/arm exercise on the floor, and he'd run by just as I was bringing my weights down (at least they're only wimpy 2 lb ones). Good times!


----------



## tverb84

Today I didn't workout because I go to the gym Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. I miss going on my walks I haven't gone in almost two weeks. :blush: I'm not sure if I'm going this Friday because it's supposed to be very cold.


----------



## xstitcher87

Quick exercise and food update, Did an 80 minute Intermediate ballet class tonight and was under my calorie goal on MyFitnessPal :)

Glad to see all your updates on exercising! I love getting ideas for different things to do so I don't get bored :flower:

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/YXJK.png


----------



## tverb84

Yeah I'm not going for my walk tomorrow. It's supposed to be VERY cold.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm finally feeling better, so I was able to go to the gym. It feels like I've not been there in so long because I had the stomach flu and a cold before that. I did 20 mins on the elliptical at level 5, and then worked on my shoulders, legs, calves, and inner thighs. I've decided to try more core exercises, so in between gym time at night, I'll be doing various crunches and planks while my kiddos are napping upstairs. Come on flat tummy. Now that my period is finally over with I feel like I have way more energy, and motivation, which is nice. Periods seem to put me in a sort of blah state.

I think one of my biggest issues is I get really hungry after a good work out.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Super nice workout! :happydance: Planks are one of my favorite exercise... you think they are so easy just looking at it, but then you get in position and HOLY COW! That burn, it's delicious.

I was expecting a gain on the scale since I'm a bloaty mess (period is also MIA), but I'm down to 125.8 - weighed in at 128.6 last Friday. This scale is going to drive me the wall! :rofl:

Jillian Michaels must be my good luck charm


----------



## tverb84

LockandKey said:


> I'm finally feeling better, so I was able to go to the gym. It feels like I've not been there in so long because I had the stomach flu and a cold before that. I did 20 mins on the elliptical at level 5, and then worked on my shoulders, legs, calves, and inner thighs. I've decided to try more core exercises, so in between gym time at night, I'll be doing various crunches and planks while my kiddos are napping upstairs. Come on flat tummy. Now that my period is finally over with I feel like I have way more energy, and motivation, which is nice. Periods seem to put me in a sort of blah state.
> 
> I think one of my biggest issues is I get really hungry after a good work out.

Maybe have some protein after working out? At the end of December I bought protein powder and drink it after or when I'm at the gym. It's really helped me.


----------



## xstitcher87

Anyone who wants to follow me on MFP, see link below

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/StitchButterfly

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/YXJK.png


----------



## Angel_blues

I've lost 16lbs since I started this thread


----------



## tverb84

On Monday I weight myself at my aunts and the scale said I weigh 128.6. I'm not trying to lose anymore weight. Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

The scale could be "off" too; I know my husband's scale never says what my scale says, even when I weigh myself at the same time on both. (I always go by my scale because it's a lower number :rofl:)

You always seem to be exercising and eating right though, Tara, so I wouldn't be surprised if the scale did drop a little bit!


----------



## tverb84

I try to eat healthy. Today I had pizza for lunch, cookies this afternoon and a cupcake two hours ago. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sounds like a delicious day! There's nothing wrong with some indulgences. I'm drinking some rum and tea right now. :haha:

I've been craving pizza for two days now. Someone posted a picture of one of MFP and it was all over for me. My quest is to find some this weekend!


----------



## LockandKey

I agree, definitley nothing wrong with some indulgences every now and again. I try to eat healthy too, but there are times when I must have a Mtn Dew, a small handful of chocolate covered pretzels, or a few pieces of Dove chocolate. I think it's good to allow yourself something once in a while. It's like a reward.

Well I've weighed myself for the first time in a while, and I dropped 2lbs, a 5lb loss altogether, putting me at 130lbs. Only 10 more till my goal, though I would much rather be fit and healthy than thin or skinny. I've also added a bunch of weekly classes to my calendar that my gym hosts, I'm going to try out some Zumba, Yoga, and a class called body flow, which is a combination of Yoga, Tai Chi, and Pilates :)


----------



## Angel_blues

Having a cheat day once a week actually boosts your metabolism. Especially if you cut calories like I do.

Also having a goal of example 10lbs at a time and maintaining that weight for a few weeks, then continuing your weight loss ensures no yo-yo weight loss/gain


----------



## tverb84

I'm having another cupcake right now. :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had pizza AND cake today. :haha:

Didn't get Little Caesars, but did discover Pizza Hut has a "skinny" pizza right now that was yummy and light on calories. Win!

Those must be some pretty good cupcakes! :haha:


----------



## tverb84

They were and tonight I'm having chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Love it! Chocolate chip cookies are the best!

I'm finishing off my birthday cake with a side of rum and coke tonight. Guess I'm eating at maintenance calories for the day. :haha: (thankfully I got some DDR time in earlier!)

I saw the cupcake in the other thread - love that idea for gender reveal. They looked yummy! Congrats on getting a baby niece to spoil soon! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Today I bought cheese and crackers to have as a snack during the week. I'm tired of granola bars. There good but I want to try something else.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Nom nom! I did much better today, and got 10k steps in. Decided to wear Leia's metal bikini to the convention in April, so that's motivated me to eat better and exercise more. :haha:

Have you tried hardboiled eggs?


----------



## LockandKey

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Nom nom! I did much better today, and got 10k steps in. Decided to wear Leia's metal bikini to the convention in April, so that's motivated me to eat better and exercise more. :haha:
> 
> Have you tried hardboiled eggs?

I LOVE hardboiled eggs, particularly the 6 min egg that is cooked in hot water in 6 min flat, and eaten warm. Mmmm P:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

LockandKey said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom! I did much better today, and got 10k steps in. Decided to wear Leia's metal bikini to the convention in April, so that's motivated me to eat better and exercise more. :haha:
> 
> Have you tried hardboiled eggs?
> 
> I LOVE hardboiled eggs, particularly the 6 min egg that is cooked in hot water in 6 min flat, and eaten warm. Mmmm P:Click to expand...

Same! I cannot make them to save my life though, so I have to get DH to do them for me. The secret to a good hardboiled just eludes me. :cry:


----------



## LockandKey

Kitteh_Kat said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom! I did much better today, and got 10k steps in. Decided to wear Leia's metal bikini to the convention in April, so that's motivated me to eat better and exercise more. :haha:
> 
> Have you tried hardboiled eggs?
> 
> I LOVE hardboiled eggs, particularly the 6 min egg that is cooked in hot water in 6 min flat, and eaten warm. Mmmm P:Click to expand...
> 
> Same! I cannot make them to save my life though, so I have to get DH to do them for me. The secret to a good hardboiled just eludes me. :cry:Click to expand...


Haha, ok here's what I do, take a small pot of water and turn the stove top on to its highest setting. While waiting for the water to heat up, place the egg or eggs in a cup of warm water so the boiling water in the pot won't shock it and split or crack the shell. Once the water is at a full rolling boil, gently place the egg/s in. I use a slotted spoon so I won't burn my fingers. Cover and set the timer for 6 mins. That's it :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thanks, I'll have to try it! Now I want some eggs :haha:

Day Two of the 30 Day Shred complete, and it hurts to lift my legs. All I want is a beer and another cake :rofl:


----------



## tverb84

I'll have the cake and you can keep the beer. :haha: I do like hard boiled eggs but I've never made them before.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Deal! :haha: Although tonight I'm having half a rum and coke while licking leftover brownie mix from the bowl... it's a delicious combo

Got my 10k steps in again today, so don't feel guilty about it! :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

I just got back from my body flow first class, which is a mixture of Pilates, Tai Chi, and Yoga. I feel amazing 0_0


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sounds like an interesting class! I love the Les Mills stuff... one day I want to do their Combat program.

I bet that helps with flexibility :)


----------



## tverb84

The Goodlife gym I go to have Les Mills classes but I've never done one. I did try a class when I first joined but it's not my thing.

You know what my biggest pet peeve is? When some say they want to lose weight but never try. That's very annoying because that sounds like an excuse to me to not try to lose weight. If I can lose 47 pounds anyone can lose weight.


----------



## LockandKey

my gym has that Les Mills class too and I am a member of Gold's Gym. I don't exactly remember what the description was, but I don't think it was my thing either. I am more of a Yoga and Zumba class gal personally.

Speaking of which, I took my very first Zumba class today, and it's amazing! I love it. It's definitely a fun way to lose weight, but man, it works you hardcore. You are jumping and moving around at a fast pace for an hour straight. I easily lost way more calories taking that hour class than I would have on the elliptical. I don't think I have ever sweat so much in my entire life.

I am taking these classes by myself though. DH decided he is no longer going to the gym with me :( before he had the excuse that he was too tired because of his severe sleep apnea, but now that his cpap is fixed, he doesn't have an excuse, and he really does need to go to the gym because heart disease runs in his family, and I do NOT want to be a widow :( I just know his sleep would improve if he went, I know mine has, and he even complains that he's fat and needs to go to the gym again. So I definitely understand what you mean tverb, it is very annoying, I basically have to beg him with tears streaming down my face to go, but he never sticks with it, ugh!!!!


----------



## tverb84

I think people have to want to lose weight or get in shape. For me, going to the gym is part of my lifestyle and if I didn't go I wouldn't know what to do. :shrug: I can't imagine not going because I love going. My name is Tara if you want to call me that.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Combat is a mixed martial arts type workout; I love kickboxing so that's why I would like to try it. :) I don't think I could ever do a group version of it though! With my luck I'd accidently kick someone doing it. :haha:

Glad you're enjoying Zumba! I have no rhythm at all, so I ended up giving the box set I had bought to an old coworker. People always seem to have fun doing it! I stick to the dance step games on the gaming consoles, so I know what I'm doing. :haha:

I was that person when my husband started working out when he decided to join the military. He tried his best to get me to join the gym, but I'm not a gym person. After DD was born and he left I finally started watching how much I consume and walking. Now we both workout, and encourage each other. You can't force someone to change their lifestyle until they're ready unfortunately. :( Hopefully your husband comes around though. Maybe the warmer weather soon will help!

Tara, that's one of my pet peeves too. Or the people who do it for like a week, then stop and complain that they haven't seen any results so it's not worth doing. :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

It would most likely take longer than a week to see results unless you're working out 24/7. I can't remember when I first saw results in my weight loss but I do remember in the shower seeing the muscular arms I have. Plus a lot of my clothes got too big for me which was a bit annoying too because I had to buy new clothes. :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Exactly! But no, they want the results NOW. I've had so many people join me on MFP, only to fizzle out after a week or two at it. :dohh:

Buying clothes is one of the perks of weight loss! It's becoming an expensive habit for me now. :haha: (just won an auction for two Victoria's Secret yoga pants with coordinating hoodies)


----------



## LockandKey

I love buying clothes and makeup, but it's such an expensive habit and I seem to need retail therapy a lot. 

My period is approaching, which I've found is my worst dieting and exercising enemy as a crave chocolate and soda so badly, and I'm so tired day and night. Anyone else? Ugh I'll be glad once I get past this.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I usually crave pizza non-stop, and I'm always hungry during it. If I eat a little more I just try to make up for it the other three weeks of the month. It is annoying though!

I try to shop clearance so it's not so bad on the wallet. I really want to build up my fitness wardrobe so I'm ready for the better weather. And I've found that I can never have enough sports bras! (they are soooooo comfy)


----------



## tverb84

I hardly ever crave pop. Usually I crave chocolate or something sweet. Once in a while I get thirsty when I'm not even working out. Especially when you wake up during the night and are soooo thirsty. Sometimes I get a brain freeze when I drink water so fast. :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Water is the best! I can't believe something so delicious has no calories in it!

My body is soooooo sore, I don't even want to move. I think I'm waddling right now. And I have a blister on my big toe. Working out is so glamorous. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Putting lemon in water is good if you're tired of the plain taste of it. My abs are a bit sore from the gym yesterday and my left arm. I had Taco Bell for lunch yesterday because I was craving it for so long. :blush: It was sooooo good when you don't eat it all the time.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I agree! We don't eat fast food much anymore, and I enjoy the occasional treat. Definitely tastes better after it's been awhile!

I must be weird because I've never gotten bored with the taste of water. I drink 10+ glasses a day, and still crave it. Hubby drinks his with fruit/flavors though. :)

Yay for ab work! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

I drink a lot of water when I'm at the gym and it has to be cold because I get very thirsty when I work out. Just saw a commercial for Butterfinger/Reece cups. They looked really good.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I totally binged on the bags of small Reese cups when I was in college. :haha:

Down to 125 today! I'm sure the scale will be back up some tomorrow, but it felt good to end the month with my lowest number yet. :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm having a Tim Hortons tonight. It's really goooooooooood.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had a FiberOne chocolate bar tonight... not quite a candybar, but it'll do the trick for now. :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

omg Tim Horton's is AMAZING!!!! I used to stop there all the time when I lived in NY. Sadly there isn't one here in WV, in VA or MD, which are all very close to me :cry:

Well, I WAS going to head to the gym, but we got this nasty ice storm out of no where today. DD's school has already called for a 2 hr delay before the evening was over :growlmad: Enough already!!!!! Seriously, winter just needs to end!


----------



## tverb84

I love Tim Hortons' iced cappuccino. It's really good and tonight I'm having a piece of a Duncan Hines brownie my mom made yesterday.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I love how this thread has de-volved into junk food central... I'm so glad to know other women that still enjoy things in moderation. :haha:

Ovulation kicked my butt today, so I slacked off. Made homemade pizza and homemade cookies, because it was either baking or jumping hubby.

It's supposed to snow/ice here again tomorrow, bah. I am so ready for spring!

LockandKey - I am behind on your journal; promise to catch up soon! (still slightly depressed about Spock :cry:)


----------



## Angel_blues

I'm kind of annoyed, everyone is eating junk food when we are suppose to be loosing weight and holding each other accountable... Have you all at least burned off those calories you've indulged in? (speaking to everyone no one person in particular).

Come on now ladies you have cheat days for a reason keep strong during the rest of the week!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Not all of us follow clean eating rules. I calorie count, and as long as I have the calories for it I will eat some "junk food" during the day. And yes, I have lost weight. I'm already at an ideal weight (BMI is 21, so below the halfway mark of the "normal" range), so I'm working on vanity pounds at this point.

I have Tara as a friend on MFP, and she is always busting her rear. LockandKey has had snow issue days like me, but has mentioned getting to the gym when the weather lets her in her WTT journal.

If clean eating is what works for you then best of luck with sticking with your goal. :flower:

(I already have a 3,000+ calorie deficiency this week from exercise and not eating all of my daily calorie goal... pretty sure I've burned off my treats and then some. :rofl:)


----------



## Angel_blues

its harder to burn off calories from processed sugars then natural sugars... Unfortunately junk food has little to no natural sugars.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm always up for a challenge... especially if it tastes good! :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

I consider my indulgences a set back, but it's better than giving up and failing completely. 

I'm not sure where you ladies are located, but cabin fever has hit me HARD. It's hard to stay active and on track when you are snowed in, or sick more often (I've been sick a lot this winter because my daughter brings germs home from school), plus it's cold outside and I hate the cold. Winter brings out the want to hibernate in me, I just want to hide under the covers all day.

Spring and summer will be much better. I live 5 minutes away from the Appalachian trail, we are surrounded by mountains, so I have the opportunity to go hiking, I will also be doing a lot of landscaping on top of going to the gym. In my opinion, winter is the worst season for diets, exercise, and just all around. I've had the worst dry skin this winter no matter how much lotion I slather on :x

Personally I never eat fast food anymore, EVER! All my meals are home made with fresh ingredients, nothing ever frozen (unless it's steamable veggie bags). I also calorie count like Kitteh on the My Fitness Pal app, though it's not good and I should make better choices I'll admit, I do have some chocolates here and there, more so when I am ovulating or AF has come, but I think with the hormone spikes, the cramping, ache, and mood swings I have to control, I think a bit of chocolate is deserved :haha: it only means I have to work twice as hard at my Zumba and yoga classes, which I love, so don't see it as a problem. 

What it really comes down to is I feel it's better to indulge in little bits than fall completely off the wagon and binge.


----------



## Angel_blues

I crave fast food, then I think about how I feel after and it's a complete turn off... So heavy, greasy and just full of empty calories...

I'm allergic to chocolate so I'm good on that front!


----------



## tverb84

I'm having another brownie tonight and this afternoon I had a chocolate chip cookie. :blush: I've been craving chocolate since my period started today and tomorrow I'm going to the gym. :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

I wish I could go to the gym :( I've been sick with a cold ever since I took my daughter to her classmate's birthday party over the weekend. There were roughly 300 people at that indoor playground, and probably germs everywhere. We ALL got sick from that, and now we are expecting a snow storm tonight, 9-12 inches. I suspect everything will be closed. Go away winter!

I can't have fast food any longer. Around the age of 18 I began to have problems with IBS. The grease always upsets my stomach, so I avoid fast food like the plague.


----------



## Angel_blues

I'm about 5 hrs drive north of the Montana boarder... We have no snow in our back yard...

I get grease head aches


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm southwest of you, right on the border of KY/TN. Snow started falling a couple hours ago; it's light but it looks pretty icy out there. It was above 60 yesterday - Mother Nature is toying with me now. :coffee:

Period cravings are the worse! I need to remember to start stocking pizza for that week so we stop ordering Pizza Hut so much. :haha: Although ovulation was pretty intense this month, almost to the point of period pain/craving. A brownie sounds amazing, mmm...

Got almost an hour and a half of cardio in today, so I'm having a snack bar now that the whirlwind is in bed, then going to bed myself. Maybe Spring will be here when I wake up in the morning!


----------



## LockandKey

I need to do some of those ab exercises I've posted on my journal for tomorrow since we will be snowed in. DD's school is already canceled and so is DH's work.

I'm almost afraid of my lack of will power during my next pregnancy if it's so low now and easily deterred by hormones, and pregnancy is 9 months of crazy hormones, even longer since hormones need to even out after the birth. When I was pregnant with my daughter I wanted ice cream, chocolate, and candy all the time. With my son I craved McDonalds milk shakes and soda. Just thinking about that terrifies me :haha:


----------



## tverb84

I had a good workout at the gym today. :thumbup: I do miss going for my walks. I haven't gone in at least a month it was VERY cold last month so I didn't go unless I would want frost bite. I will start again soon.


----------



## LockandKey

I was going to do some ab work outs today but I was so exhausted. In my defense, I got very little sleep because for some stupid reason I decided to watch a horror flick last night. It scared the shit out of me, so I spent all day today exhausted and cranky from no sleep and battling a cold.

I also got snowed in as the weather channel predicted. We got about 10 inches today.


----------



## tverb84

I love horror movies. Next week it's supposed to warm up a bit so maybe I'll go for my walk. :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

So how is everyone doing in their fight against weight loss? I'm doing good but haven't gone to the gym since Sunday because I had a doctor's appointment Tuesday and my eeg yesterday. I might go Sunday not sure yet.


----------



## maria86

:hi: can I join you ladies? I need to lose the last 5lb in order to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (i know, I am taking my time lol) and the last 5 are SOOOO hard to go :cry:


----------



## Angel_blues

maria86 said:


> :hi: can I join you ladies? I need to lose the last 5lb in order to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (i know, I am taking my time lol) and the last 5 are SOOOO hard to go :cry:

I agree, last 5 are a ***** to loose. I've lost 20 so far and taking a break before my last 5. How long have you been at it? How much have you lost?


----------



## maria86

Angel_blues said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: can I join you ladies? I need to lose the last 5lb in order to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (i know, I am taking my time lol) and the last 5 are SOOOO hard to go :cry:
> 
> I agree, last 5 are a ***** to loose. I've lost 20 so far and taking a break before my last 5. How long have you been at it? How much have you lost?Click to expand...

I have a 15 year long history of struggling with eating disorders, so my weight goes up and down. After I had my son I was 155lb and I am now down to 140. (So a total of 15lb up and down over 3 years). Have 5 more until my goal of 135lb


----------



## Angel_blues

have the same weight goal. 135lbs &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maria86

Angel_blues said:


> have the same weight goal. 135lbs &#65533;&#65533;

:happydance: cool! I am just scared that I will now gain SO much again and so soon :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

Today was the first day I went to the gym in over a week!! I was soooo glad to go back. I've missed going sooooo much!! It feels like the gym is my second home.


----------



## BreeVDC

I finished Jillian Michaels' diet bet today, and I won. I lost 7 lbs :)


----------



## Angel_blues

maria86 said:


> Angel_blues said:
> 
> 
> have the same weight goal. 135lbs &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> :happydance: cool! I am just scared that I will now gain SO much again and so soon :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm nervous about not being able to loose the weight after pregnancy too. I hear that as long as you continue to eat healthy, exercise during pregnancy and you breast feed the weight falls right off afterwards...


----------



## maria86

Angel_blues said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel_blues said:
> 
> 
> have the same weight goal. 135lbs &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> :happydance: cool! I am just scared that I will now gain SO much again and so soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous about not being able to loose the weight after pregnancy too. I hear that as long as you continue to eat healthy, exercise during pregnancy and you breast feed the weight falls right off afterwards...Click to expand...

I gained while BF :nope: I was starving all the time!


----------



## Angel_blues

Oh wow that really sucks!


----------



## Angel_blues

I found this : https://www.kidspot.com.au/weightgain/pregnancyweightgain.asp


----------



## tverb84

So I've decided to bump this thread! It's been a while since anyone posted here. How is everyone doing in their weight loss? I'm doing good and still going to the gym! :thumbup:


----------

